# Fireside Chat podcast #4 VI Control Forum



## Frederick Russ (Jun 7, 2017)

Frederick Russ Fireside Chat session 4 with Norman Ludwin, Hollywood Orchestrator who worked with JJ Abrams & Michael Giacchino on productions such as Spiderman, Star Wars. Mission Impossible & Star Trek, joins the chat to talk about the value of knowing orchestration better and how that can have a seismic shift effect on your mockups. Includes Brief mockup examples: Frederick Russ. "Mephisto"; Craig Sharmat: "Run from the Reaper"; Thomas J Bergersen: "Mojo Madness"; Frederick Russ: "Tenderness"; and Alex Temple: "Storming the Gates".


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 7, 2017)

Great discussion! Nice to hear both of you.


----------



## mcalis (Jun 8, 2017)

Actually my first time listening to one of these and I found it to be a pleasant and informative podcast. Will listen again in the future! Thank you for these, really appreciate being able to listen to these.


As a suggestion: I think it would be interesting if you went a little more in depth with the great midi mockup cues that were being played. It would be nice to hear what you like about it & why it works. Just a suggestion though! 

I am curious about the idea you discussed for having vi-control competition of sorts (that's what I understood it to be) where members score music to a film fragment. I am not entirely sure how you were planning to set this up? @Frederick Russ

Would this be free to join or would these be part of some kind of course?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 11, 2017)

Great question. I don't necessarily see it as part of a course but more so as submitting your best material to qualify to be part of a pod. The idea is to have pods ready to go for doing multiple projects in a very streamlined and amazing no compromise way.


----------

